# Eclipse Plugin FindBugs



## GilbertGrape (28. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir gerade das Eclipse Plugin FindBugs installieren (mit der UpdateSite, die auf dieser Seite genannt ist)
Dabei bricht er bei mir mit folgener Meldung ab:


> An error occurred while collecting items to be installed
> No repository found containing: org.eclipse.jpt.utility/osgi.bundle/1.3.0.v200808210000



Heißt das, er konnte nicht alles runterladen was er braucht?
Benutzt irgendjemand dieses Plugin.
Achso, ich benutze Eclipse 3.4

Edit: Also da scheint irgendwas nicht zu stimmen. Wenn ich mir das Plugin direkt von Sourceforge runterladen will, funktioniert das auch nicht  :?


----------



## vogella (16. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ja ich benutze Findbugs erfolgreich mit Eclipse 3.4. Ist eigentlich kinderleicht: Using Findbugs and Checkstyle with Eclipse

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## Gast (28. Jan 2009)

Dann filter doch mal im Eclipse Update-Dialog nach "Java Persistence API Tools", denn org.eclipse.jpt.utility ist ein Teil davon. Es sollte über die Ganymede Update-Site verfügbar sein.



			
				GilbertGrape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mir gerade das Eclipse Plugin FindBugs installieren (mit der UpdateSite, die auf dieser Seite genannt ist)
> Dabei bricht er bei mir mit folgener Meldung ab:
> ...


----------



## GilbertGrape (28. Jan 2009)

Hallo Gast,

ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her. Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank!
Ich hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden, FindBugs als separates Programm zu nutzen. Man muss ja nicht alles als Plugin in Eclipse reinhämmern


----------

